# Mommy, was I a bad boy??



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Ralphie: Mommy, was I a bad boy and that's why my SS didn't send my suwprise like brudder got?? I will twy weal hard to be a good boy.

Mommy: Oh no my sweet boy, you are always a good boy. Perhaps something happened but Santa will come for you in a few days, don't you worry!









I'm gonna sit right here and wait, mommy, and maybe a box will come for me?









Can I see what ya got, brudder?









I'll just stay down here and sniff the paper.......









What happened, Mommy, I think I'm gonna cry :smcry: *


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't worry beautiful boy! Santa will be here before you know it.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

aaawwwwllll I'll send him something if his gift doesn't get there...........hopefully he will get one on Monday! Come on Ralphie's SS!!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my.....that breaks my heart! If I had a way to send him a package, I would, too! Hang on, Honey, Santa really is coming in only two more days!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhhh :smcry:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ralphie you have all of us feeling so badly for you sitting and crying on the floor all by yourself. I sure hope your presents arrive soon!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWWWWW, I hope his box arrives on Monday. Such cute photos, thank you for sharing them with us, they are darling doggies!

enJOY,
Melanie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is just so pitiful!! Poor little guy! I hope his gift arrives soon!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Aww poor Ralphie he is soo pumpkin!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! poor baby! I wanted to cry for him. I hope his box arrives soon. :smcry:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:smcry: Aw, poor baby :smcry: I don't have a present for you, but can send you lots of :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Poor darling , my Teddy is also minus a Santa visit . Sarah :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:smcry: Aww I hope he gets his box soon!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That just makes me wanna cry too! Maybe his box will arrive soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor little Ralphie.....maybe your brother will share with you until your box arrives! I know that Santa will take care of you on Tuesday.......


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor Ralphie.  I hope his brother is sharing.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww!! Poor Ralfie  I sure hope he gets his pwesent soon... until then, rest assured Luci and I are sending you lots of kissies and hugs!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Poor little Ralfie, and Teddy too. I sure hope their parcels do arrive.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey's still waiting for her SS gift too. But we're starting to lose hope....I hope the person who had her name enjoys the gift they received.... :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhh!!! :smcry: 
Chase is waiting too. His SS must be really busy and maybe the package is in the mail. We keep watching and waiting :shocked: .


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Abbey's still waiting for her SS gift too. But we're starting to lose hope....I hope the person who had her name enjoys the gift they received.... :smcry: :smcry:[/B]


*Yes, Pat, unfortunately, that is kinda how I feel.......*   :smcry: :smcry: *The thing is,* *and* *call me crazy, but Pacino KNEW that, that package was for him and I swear by the way Ralphie DIDN'T get involved like he usually does, that he KNEW too!!

I guess this proves it, these furbabies are like our children and when something isn't right WE feel bad!!

Merry Christmas!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie

*


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg! Poor Ralphie! :bysmilie: I hope he gets his SS gift soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pssst...Ralphie, if you play your cards right, you can get lots and lots of treats out of this from your mommy!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, there is still one more day. you know I dropped a package in the mail box right in front of the post office on Tuesday morning and it was priority which takes 2 days usually and when I track it it doesn't even show up in the system. ( it wasn't a SS package ) , I have a feeling it is lost  .


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ahhh,, I hope the S.S. gets there SOON!! :wub: 

Our little babies need their christmas too. 

Our Cotton sure loves her christmas. Pacino's Mommy put so much thought and love into Cotton's S.S.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Ahhh,, I hope the S.S. gets there SOON!! :wub:
> 
> Our little babies need their christmas too.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Marie I really dont have anything to say except that I want to give you both a big ole bear hug. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

It is almost Christmas Eve day and Chase still waits for his gift also. :smcry: They are good puppies and sad someone forgot them.
We went to PetSmat today a bought a gift and Chase opened it all by his self!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I know I'm bad, but I'd sure like to see the names of the ones who have dropped the ball. I never in my wildest dreams would have thought someone could be so cruel. Yes, it is possible that pkgs were just mailed late, lost in the mail, etc. I know that I checked here several times a day anxiously waiting for word that Harley had received the package I sent. Several people mailed their packages late, and they posted on here saying so. COMMUNICATION! That's all that would be necessary if there was a problem. It really does break my heart to know there are fluffbutts on here that haven't received their SS's, especially when one of their siblings got one. So sad!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

You know what Teddy has nothing - but in the scheme of things there are dogs who are WAY worse off ( just look in your local dog shelters ) . I actually enjoyed the giving way more than the receiving - I had lots of fun looking at my happy recipients . Yes , there is always someone who does not bother to say thank -you , or send anything - but what can you do , bad manners are everywhere . So chin up , buy your dog a gift yourself , or better yet send a gift to a dog in need . Sarah


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I hear what you are saying Sarah! We did buy Chase a gift and he got to climb, and sniff and be excited when we helped him open it.  
We also liked the buying, decorating ( Bob decorated each bag ) and crafting the gifts. That IS the fun part, I agree.
I always take food to our local Shelter and special treats.
We were dog sitting yesterday for a little Malt and when the owners came to get him all the guys were running around like crazy....Bob said" if I could only win a lotto, I would have all the Malts that are in need of a home live with us!" We do care about these poor babies also and it just breaks our hearts.
I've got LOTS of funny stories about Bob "accosting" people that he sees in stores, on the sidewalk, where ever to tell them how to take care of their Malt. He always gives them our phone # to call if they have a problem.

Anyway....Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year.

Marsha


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe you can ask Andrea who their SS was and send them a PM or email?? Maybe they haven't checked in to SM and are out of town and are unaware that these poor babies haven't gotten their gifts????? Just a thought.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Maybe you can ask Andrea who their SS was and send them a PM or email?? Maybe they haven't checked in to SM and are out of town and are unaware that these poor babies haven't gotten their gifts????? Just a thought.[/B]



*I did that and the person who had Ralphie's name has not been on since October 19th!! So they got their gifts and ran. I did do something special for Ralphie, I went and bought him an extra toy and then I bought him a new bed on sale for $50.00!!! I would have never spent that much for a bed but I didn't want to wait to get something from Petedge and him get it late.
I do love to give and I agree that it is the best part of this holiday, but they also in the same token love to open things. And yes, he doesn't know that he was left out but *I* know he was and like I said I will get over it.....eventually. I had the best time buying for the two fluffbutts that I had and I did enjoy being their SS. 

I personally think it was mean.....but then again, what can I say.

Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda wants to send Ralphie a late Christmas gift, she feels bad and wants to share.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, how sad for those who didn't recieve. I know its always funner to give.....but when your doing an *exchange* it is only right to revieve too. 

I think a pm could have easily been sent from those who mailed their packages late.

I dont participate...as fun as it looks...but I belong to 3 dog boards....and would just assume buy my own something special from me.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I sent the person a PM and they haven't read it or responded. I'm sure as heck they got their SS presents though :angry: Chalk it up to a learning experience and we can nix them from next year's SS. I have something ready to ship to Ralphie to make up for it. Anyone who didn't receive, I will be happy to send a gift ..just please let me know.

Merry Christmas everyone!
Andrea


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe what we could do.. next year.

Is only accept known posters, People who have been on the board for sometime and Visit often.. (Maybe)

And if you have more than one fluffybutt, assign one S.S. per family. Match up double maltese with double malteses. That way only one Big Box is sent to one family, cutting the chance of mistakes down by half.

I had one S.S. Maltese, who lives in South Afraic, Cape Town. I have no idea if she received her S.S. I mailed it three weeks ago. 
Perhaps she has posted, but I don't know. I love the idea of sending someone something so far away, but now I'am lefted worried 
that b/c it's so far, maybe she hasn't gotten it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry some people were left out this year. I know in another thread on that subject we came up with some good ideas to make sure that doesn't happen next year:

Making it for SMC members only. It's expensive to run this forum and if we want "perks" like participating in the SS, calendar and selling in the Buy, Sell and Trade section, $25 a year is not unreasonable.

Requiring a certain number of posts. It's much easier to buy from someone we know anyway.

Requiring you to thank your SS publically by starting a thread and posting pictures whenever possible. Everyone put a lot of thought and time into selecting their SS gifts and that should be acknowledged.

Sanctions for not following SS rules. Too many people mailed out way past the deadline this year. 

Failure to send a gift means being banned from future SS's. Period.

Andrea, I mentioned this before while you were at Dian's, but I would love to donate bows for those who didn't get a package this year. Maybe if you can get a list together, some of us can contribute to make up gift boxes. Everyone who sent a gift should receive one.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Maybe what we could do.. next year.
> 
> Is only accept known posters, People who have been on the board for sometime and Visit often.. (Maybe)
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good idea we were lucky and that is how ours played out this year. If you got Sue she doesn't come on everyday and I'm sure she will post and let you know when she gets it!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

> I did do something special for Ralphie, I went and bought him an extra toy and then I bought him a new bed on sale for $50.00!!!
> Marie, Pacino & Ralphie[/B][/B]


Marie, how could you not do something special for Ralphie? First of all, I love love love his name. Secondly, I could just eat him up. He is so expressive. Even though he really doesn't know his SS didn't come through, it just breaks my heart for him. Please give him extra hugs and tell him that all his SM Aunties love him.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Lola hasn't received her gift yet either but I shower her with gifts all the time so it's not a big deal. I am all about the giving part of Christmas. It gives me the "warm fuzzies" and I love that feeling.(Hubby, on the other hand, says I don't need so many "warm fuzzies". LOL) It's just really sad that there are some people that don't care that they never sent a gift and have no guilty feeling over receiving one. 

I really enjoyed shopping for the 2 fluffs we had. One of mine had to go to South Africa and I'm guessing it still hasn't arrived. 

I would like to send a gift to any of the fluffs who didn't receive one. Just let me know who and where and I'll be on it like The Buttercup and her peanut butter.


----------



## tuli (Dec 12, 2007)

Awww that's so sad, but I'm glad he got exxxtra love from his mommy. 
I agree with other members that there should be rules about who participates, not to be mean. I think this will make it more secure and personal !


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Did the boys get our Christmas card Marie?

I so enjoyed shopping for Ralphie last year, he hadn't been with your family very long & it was a super special first Christmas all round!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> Did the boys get our Christmas card Marie?
> 
> I so enjoyed shopping for Ralphie last year, he hadn't been with your family very long & it was a super special first Christmas all round!!![/B]


Jacqui,
*You are wonderful....Yes, we actually just received it yesterday!! What a beautiful card!! Last year you had Pacino's name because when I put in for the SS I had only Pacino as we didn't get rescued by Ralphie until a few days before Thanksgiving.

You sent not only for Pacino but you sent for Ralphie also....You went out of your way to include Ralphie....I will ALWAYS remember that!!
*
*It WAS our first Christmas together and you made it extra special and I remember posting the pics of them being so very excited.* 

*That's why I feel bad that a few bad apples ruin things but I think Ladysmom and everyone else who said that a few rules and regulations for next year should be implemented and I agree.
*
*I was just feeling a little bad for my Ralphie boy, that's all....But I really do so love to buy for these furbabies who I was the SS for and LOVED seeing the pics of them enjoying it!! 

But Jacqui, you hold a very special place in my heart for being so caring and generous with your love!

This will be the a special Christmas for Ralphie because he is totally off that blasted medicine that the previous owners had him on, that kept him lethargic for over a year, and he is free of most of his past fears of being abused. He is a puppy again and definitely loving life and this is a good thing!! He is happy, carefree and that's what counts.
Thank you!
Marie, Pacino & Ralphie
*


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=492581
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thank you....Ralphie can be very animated...LOL... He really DOES have some adorable expressions and the way he tilts his head at me when I talk to him is priceless!! How anyone could have abused him is beyond me......Both he and Pacino are our hearts. I certainly WILL give him extra hugs.
Thank you again.
*Marie & the Boys.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=492717
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic!!!!! :chili: I'm thrilled Ralphie is off his meds & is loving his wonderful new life with you & your family, and of course his darling brother Pacino!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh so happy to see Ralphie is off meds and has learned to enjoy life just as a precious little pup should! Amazing what "LOVE" can do.. it truly is the best "med" of all!!!


----------

